# How its made - Oliver Knott's NatureSoil



## flygja (4 Mar 2010)

I didn't know it was made in Japan. Check out the last picture in the series, now I know why powder types are more expensive than normal types.

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/naturesoil_production


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Mar 2010)

That's interesting   It's literally soil dug up, burnt and sieved.  Makes you wonder why it's so expensive, but the processing isn't going to be cheap I guess.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (4 Mar 2010)

Wow! See I was thinking, how hard can it be to make... But my oven doesn't go to 400 degrees hehe


----------



## JamesC (4 Mar 2010)

As are most of the clay based substrates. This is exactly what Akadama except Akadama hasn't got the nice roundness that Nature Soil has. As with most things you are paying for the name. A lot of the substates actually come from the same place, the main difference being the packaging.

James


----------



## JamesM (4 Mar 2010)

flygja said:
			
		

> I didn't know it was made in Japan. Check out the last picture in the series, now I know why powder types are more expensive than normal types.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/naturesoil_production


Colombo's Flora-Base (and many others, like GEX) are also made at the same production plant as Nature Soil, yet Flora-Base (which is Fine) is almost half price...

Wave Â£100k+ at them and they will make the substrate to your requirements, bag it in whatever design of bag you like and ship x amount over every 6 months. This is what Oliver has done, and I'm guessing he needs a quick return on his investment, hence his prices.


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Mar 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> ...bag it in whatever design of bag you like...



Shame Oliver put a cheesey photo on the front of his packaging


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (4 Mar 2010)

Aw I like the design


----------



## flygja (5 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Shame Oliver put a cheesey photo on the front of his packaging


----------



## NeilW (25 Mar 2010)

Its the 'double thumbs-up' that does it for me.  Any product endorsed with a *double* thumbs-up has got me buying it


----------



## FishBeast (25 Apr 2010)

I live in Australia where everywhere is rich red clay based soil. I have often wondered if I could just use a layer of that under some sand or something... I am assuming that the baking process only makes the product pretty and not colour the tank water.


----------



## sanj (29 Apr 2010)

> Shame Oliver put a cheesey photo on the front of his packaging



My thoughts exactly. lol


----------



## George Farmer (29 Apr 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> > Shame Oliver put a cheesey photo on the front of his packaging
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. lol


If you met him, you'd understand.  He's a legend!


----------



## sanj (29 Apr 2010)

I would understand why he put a cheesey photo on his product? Maybe, a sense of humour and all the better for it.


----------



## George Farmer (27 May 2010)

I've moved Darrell's (dw1305) and co.'s posts into a seperate pinned topic.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11579


----------

